# Bulking - Weight Gathering Around Waist.



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey guys

I'm totally new I guess to all this bulking/cutting compared to you guys but I'm currently in a bulking cycle and noticed this morning weight has gathered around my waist / belt area, almost like a mini spare tyre!

Is this normal to gather unwanted weight around your waist/hips?


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

MessyFunk said:


> You are 'bulking' so you are consuming a large surplus of calories thus depositing body fat in the norm area for males, so yes this is normal.


Cheers mate I knew you gather weight when bulking but wasn't sure if it was normal to gather weight around midriff and going up a hole in the belt size lol.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Orpheous said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm totally new I guess to all this bulking/cutting compared to you guys but I'm currently in a bulking cycle and noticed this morning weight has gathered around my waist / belt area, almost like a mini spare tyre!
> 
> Is this normal to gather unwanted weight around your waist/hips?


No not really a slight increase in fat is normal if you putting on to much to soon then yes u are over eating what's ur stats and calorie break down

Also post a few pics that always help


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

I will get a few pics up tonight, calories intake is roughly 1000 - 1500 calories over my maintenance of 2800.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Orpheous said:


> I will get a few pics up tonight, calories intake is roughly 1000 - 1500 calories over my maintenance of 2800.


fin hell... no wonder you're putting on a bit of pork lol

Mine goes on quite evenly all over, but jut above my belt line is where it becomes most noticeable. I think it's down to your hormone balance as to where the fat is 'attracted' to.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Orpheous said:


> I will get a few pics up tonight, calories intake is roughly 1000 - 1500 calories over my maintenance of 2800.


If you're natural then that's *waaaaaaaay* to many calories, go down to 3300


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> fin hell... no wonder you're putting on a bit of pork lol
> 
> Mine goes on quite evenly all over, but jut above my belt line is where it becomes most noticeable. I think it's down to your hormone balance as to where the fat is 'attracted' to.


Thanks for feedback Mark.


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> If you're natural then that's *waaaaaaaay* to many calories, go down to 3300


Cheers Rob

I'd been eating well past 11 weeks but with recent stress etc weight was just not going on me infact I lost a couple lbs but past 2 - 3 weeks is when I've upped it to the 1000 - 1500 over 2800cals and now I'm noticing weight gain.

It was just this morning when I returned to work and put work trousers on I noticed the mini spare tyre that has crept up lol.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Just be carful not to get caught up in weight gain v muscle gain. First time I seriously bulked I did this, and loved seeing a couple of pounds going on every week when in reality I was putting on more fat than necessary.


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

reza85 said:


> No not really a slight increase in fat is normal if you putting on to much to soon then yes u are over eating what's ur stats and calorie break down
> 
> Also post a few pics that always help


As agreed here are a few pics taken tonight (remember I've only been properly weight training for few months)


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Orpheous said:


> As agreed here are a few pics taken tonight (remember I've only been properly weight training for few months)


Ok honestly ur not in that bad of shape but u are eating way more then some one ur size needs mate like I said I'm putting weight on 3500 and I'm on gear and alot bigger then u play around with calories every one is different


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Go 500 cals over maintenance and see how you go. You're eating way too much.


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Go 500 cals over maintenance and see how you go. You're eating way too much.


Cheers mate will do.


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

reza85 said:


> Ok honestly ur not in that bad of shape but u are eating way more then some one ur size needs mate like I said I'm putting weight on 3500 and I'm on gear and alot bigger then u play around with calories every one is different


Cheers mate, I'm not on gear....tried dbol month or so ago with no gains so ditched them.


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Go 500 cals over maintenance and see how you go. You're eating way too much.


If you were me and you were basing intake at 3300 cals and you needed to make up 500cals before bed, would you make it up with something like milk or what?

If I take one of my home made bulk shakes, there's 1700cals in that bad boy taking me way over the 3300cals.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I currently have a shake with about 600 cals. 50g oats, 50g unflavoured whey, 30g peanut butter, one banana, ice and water instead of milk.

But there are other foods you can have before bed, like scrambled eggs, lean mince, cottage cheese followed by a whey shake etc...


----------

